# Openings on Hill Country Deer Lease



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We have a couple of openings on our hill country deer lease between Mountain Home and Harper on Hwy 290 at IH10. 800 +/- acres with year round access. Has RV hookups/ water and electricity. Whitetail Deer/ Free Roaming Axis deer/ few turkeys and few hogs. Also seen a large Debowski Sika Buck there on game cameras. Looking for trustworthy hunters who are interested in building a deer herd up and being selective on taking mature bucks, maintaining feeders year round with protien feeding. Looking for family oriented hunters who will respect the property and others and are looking for a long term committment. We are allowed a certain number of deer to be harvested. A minimum and a maximum quota on the amount of mature bucks, does, axis bucks and axis does will be allowed.You will be allowed a generous amount of deer to be harvested. We are under a written contract with the landowner and the rules must be abided to at all times. We do have guest priviledges also. Interested hunters please send me a p.m and I will reply with additional information on the lease. The price for the lease is $2500 a year per hunter. No bowhunting allowed.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics*

Here are a few pics


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

No bow hunting? Scared of wounding and not killing?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Land owners rules, not mine


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Its all good, I was just curious.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mark

Mity fine looking animals there.. You climb up there and fill those feeders ??

Charlie


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks Charlie,

Got alot of good animals on the place. Yes I climb on a ladder to fill that feeder, but replacing that feeder this year with another Lamco.

All pms answered.


----------



## calls (Jul 25, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

All pms returned.


----------

